# Re: Microskiff Mini Rally



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I am pretty sure I can make this. Will confirm and shoot you a PM.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

That would be great!  Thanks, Dave


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

SORRY The event has been postponed...
I will post it again when it is rescheduled.
Thanks, Dave


----------

